# My R34



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Its been a while, and today was the perfect day with the beautiful weather, so I had to take advantage! 

The car hadn't been used for a while (around 3months), and had gathered a huge amount of dust lying in the garage! 

Spent most of today on it, and hasn't come out too bad. Anyone with a black car will know how long it can take, and also the minor imperfections you find since last time you washed it.....so bloody easy to mark! 

Also a great big thank you to Rick at DragNDrift for the recent supply of parts, more importantly the Nismo bonnet. Can't thank him enough...with superb prices, and prompt delivery, what more do you want. Big thumbs up Rick! 

All comments welcome


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks lovely. Dig those wheels. God i love them.
Quite like the Alfa spyder in the background too. Always wanted one of them for a Sunday drive around car.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looking Stunning that mate. Love the bonnet.

James.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

B e a u t i f u l !


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys

Paul; they are very nice wheels, but i'm now getting bored of them!!! Itching to change them, but haven't really found anything thats caught my eye or better!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I can imagine its hard finding something that not only suits the car, but keeps up to the std of what you have already.
Would look good on mine :thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

paul creed said:


> I can imagine its hard finding something that not only suits the car, but keeps up to the std of what you have already.
> Would look good on mine :thumbsup:


Totally spot on! 

I'm sure they would look good on yours!!!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

How about a set of Nismo LM1 GT4's in gold or black? i recon that would look lovely.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

jamesbilluk said:


> GT4's


...in bronze would look great. Black is the only colour for a 34. I like the low mounted rear spoiler too, it looks less "Halfords" than at the original height.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

is it the z-tune bonnet or the r-tune bonnet you got there?:thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

LMGT4's are great wheels....but they are too plain for the R34 IMHO. Just a plain 5 spoke design...hasn't got much design to it! 

I'm thinking of just getting these done in either Black or gunmetal with a polished lip...

Moleman; thank you for your compliments, re; the spoiler. It is very unique, and yet to see one in the UK. And like you say has a different approach from the stock R34. I don't want to go as far as saying "Halfords" style, lol!!

Nozza1: R-tune/Z-Tune bonnet is the same thing. Infact its real name in the Nismo catalogue is R-Tune


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

r33 v-spec said:


> I'm thinking of just getting these done in either Black or gunmetal with a polished lip...


That would have been my exact recommendation to a "T".
Now that would look stealthy and nice .......still look good on mine though:chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> I'm thinking of just getting these done in either Black or gunmetal with a polished lip...


Do you mean the wheels that are on it? That would look great. I have a set of GT1s done black with polished rim. A set of those would look awesome.




r33 v-spec said:


> re; the spoiler. It is very unique, and yet to see one in the UK.


I won't swear to it, but I think Mark at Abbey has one on their 34.


I have never liked the uneven lights and the spoiler on the 34. I do think it looks like it was bought at Halfords. Sorry. :chairshot


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

paul creed said:


> That would have been my exact recommendation to a "T".
> Now that would look stealthy and nice .......still look good on mine though:chuckle:


Hahaha...great minds think alike! 

Don't really have the bottle at the moment, becuase if I don't like the outcome, then thats my wheels ruined, if you get what I mean. Unless someone can photshop them.....

Also they are totally unmarked, so getting them re-done would be a waste at the moment.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

moleman said:


> Do you mean the wheels that are on it? That would look great. I have a set of GT1s done black with polished rim. A set of those would look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the wheels I have currently. 

AFAIK Mark has the Do-Luck mounts which there are quite a couple in this country. But this brings the spoiler back. My ones retain the spoiler in the original position


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> AFAIK Mark has the Do-Luck mounts which there are quite a couple in this country. But this brings the spoiler back. My ones retain the spoiler in the original position


Yeah, see what you mean. Mark's hangs off the back of the car. I like yours a lot mate.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

moleman said:


> Yeah, see what you mean. Mark's hangs off the back of the car. I like yours a lot mate.


Glad we got that one sorted!!! Cheers for the compliments


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

just perfect . my car gets a full respray next week from blue to black . any idea virdee if this is mica coulor or metallic . i have not chosen the coulor yet . doors trunk fenders frontbumper cwest are compleet carbon .as the sunline r34 . just need to find the right black cause the carbon bits will only get blanco lak whe call it over with a few drups off black in . what is best metalic or mica black or pearle need to make a discision bevore Monday eve

sorry for hyjacking your topic


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

greek r34 said:


> just perfect . my car gets a full respray next week from blue to black . any idea virdee if this is mica coulor or metallic . i have not chosen the coulor yet . doors trunk fenders frontbumper cwest are compleet carbon .as the sunline r34 . just need to find the right black cause the carbon bits will only get blanco lak whe call it over with a few drups off black in . what is best metalic or mica black or pearle need to make a discision bevore Monday eve
> 
> sorry for hyjacking your topic


No problems mate. 

The original (GV1) paint is called Pearl Black as you may or may not know. And this is true, it does have a hint of pearl to it. 

It also has a very light hint of metallic or mica if you want to call it. And everytime I buy paint for whatever reason, the seller always goes to me "hope you have a good sprayer as its got a very small amount of metallic in it"

You'll only notice the mica, up close to be honest. 

Beautiful paintwork when totally clean! 

Can't believe your changing from BB to Black. But you know it makes sense. Black is the best for the '34! 

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*-*

thanks for the comment . just think black gives a wild and angree look to the car . incombo with 2/3 off the car is carbon .


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yes definite. 

Your car will look awesome with the Sunline wide body kit!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

the car will not get a wide body kit . its the cwest carbon frontbumper . nismo ztune fenders .nismo rtune carbon hood . carbondoors . carbon trunk . gt carbon wing . reararches will not be toucht yet . need to match the coulor so you can still see the carbon stucture trew the paint .i will see results when i will be back from holidays 
in september.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow:bowdown1: 
What a beauty, they does look wery good in black 

Terje.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words Terje!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

r33 v-spec said:


> I'm thinking of just getting these done in either Black or gunmetal with a polished lip...


A man with taste.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> A man with taste.


Hahaha...why thank you!


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

I have told you before, but this is pure fuc*ing insane mate...
Im like... i need to get rid of my apartment now so i can spend more on my car. Live at my sisters place or something...

Relly like your car !


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

your skyline looks very tastefull! nice rims

cheers andres


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks awesome :smokin: 
I don't know how you keep improving it...


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*A fine example*

Looking GOOD Virdee :smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bean said:


> Looks awesome :smokin:
> I don't know how you keep improving it...


Hahaha, you can talk!!! Although I may have heard a "rumour" about yours?!

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Virdee mate, that looks stunning as always!

/P


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks clean and nice,like the low rear spoiler very much,perfect example,keep the wheels(or sell them to me cheap):smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words guys 

If they do come up for sale, then they will be on here no doubt in the first instance!


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Perfect looking R34! Simple as that!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That looks absolutely stunning! Now take it for a ride and get some miles on those tyres!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> Hahaha, you can talk!!! Although I may have heard a "rumour" about yours?!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words


It's going to a better place where it will be used and looked after better than I can


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

would love to see z-tune fenders on that!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

dont know what you mean black cars are lovely to clean, especially on a hot sunny day :runaway: i find those water & swirl marks make lif so much easier :chuckle:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks superb :thumbsup: 

Did you just change the rear spoiler mounts to make it lower? I'm looking to do the same myself, looks better and you can actually see out the back !


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Bean said:


> It's going to a better place where it will be used and looked after better than I can


I heard the same thing

Nice car, black looks so awesome when clean.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Looks Stunning Virdee :thumbsup:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Looking really good Virdee:thumbsup: 

Looks as good on the outside as it does on the inside:chuckle: 

Can there be any thing else you can do to it:bowdown1: 

Regards,

Dave


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words

Yes Nick they are lower rear mounts. If Gio is local to you or if you see him, then he has the same ones as me. 

They are very unique, and do make rear visbility better, and IMO look better aswell. 

Z-Tune fenders are unfortunately not compatible due to Do-Luck side skirts, otherwise they'd be on there no doubt. Nismo skirts are just too common for muy liking. 

Dave; oh yes there's always room for improvement!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Simply mint, Virdee. Well thought out mods that come to together in stunning fashion under black. Keep it up!


----------



## Bibbs (Jul 24, 2007)

That car makes me angry in my pants.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

this is my favorite R34 this side of the N1!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

hipogtr said:


> Simply mint, Virdee. Well thought out mods that come to together in stunning fashion under black. Keep it up!


Thanks mate! So easy to go overboard, but trying to keep it simple but effective. 

Ain't seen much of your car recently!


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Virdee, 

Car looks amazing, first time you have taken some good pics...lol

I really like it, now just some engine work......talk to you about that later....hehehe

Rick


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Cheers dude! 

Well I ain't no Dino at taking pics. So yeh these are quote something out of the ordinary for me!


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

r33 v-spec said:


> Cheers dude!
> 
> Well I ain't no Dino at taking pics. So yeh these are quote something out of the ordinary for me!


Id say soo, worth the wait tho mate!


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Car looks absolutely stunning mate. 

Just been talking to Lamb about it, if you do decide to sell the wheels give me a shout 

Chris


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Hahaha, the word is out! 

Thanks for the comments. 

Will do mate!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Nice wheelcap. But I have to say that I prefer OEM GT-R emblem


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Screw the R34, I want that sexy Smashed Lexus LS in the background!

J/k That bonnet fits well, and definetly, definetly, a good set of photos.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

m92fs said:


> Nice wheelcap. But I have to say that I prefer OEM GT-R emblem


And whats the difference between the OEM GTR emblem?


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, what a stunner!

Love the beefy look. Looks mean as hell. Nice work.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Go for the CF side steps!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

legalr33 said:


> Go for the CF side steps!


Thanks...looking into it!


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Taka Kaira Inc. Japan

Its on their.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

The car is simply fantastic,mate! I've never really been a fan of those rims, but they match the black colour so nicely I feel I have to change my view on them. Very nice with the GT-R logo on the centers as well! Black is beautiful and timeless, but a pain to keep clean and spotless.

Improvement on such a car cannot be very easy, but from my own experience ideas are the things you never run out of when it comes to modifying a car to your liking.

Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. The GT-R logo's are a very ingenious thought! And they look superb in the flesh! How can you not like the CE28N's!!!  glad you approve now!



Alecci said:


> Improvement on such a car cannot be very easy, but from my own experience ideas are the things you never run out of when it comes to modifying a car to your liking.


I totally agree with this statement. But then again its so easy to go overboard, and mess it all up!


----------



## KHANZ (Aug 18, 2007)

AH...Why do you keep showing off ? stop rubbing it in our faces!

your a very lucky man mr virdee

what year is your gtr (AGE WISE)?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

1999


----------

